# Noise suppressor in effects loop or pedal chain?



## Sanzen (Sep 23, 2009)

hey all. I'm currently running guitar -> Boss NS-2 noise suppressor -> amp, and I'm wondering what's the "ideal" method - my current setup, or placing the pedal in my amp's effects loop? What effect does this have on cutting noise/affecting tone, etc? I'm wondering if running the pedal BEFORE my amp is reducing my input gain. What's the word on this?

cheers guys!


----------



## sami (Sep 23, 2009)

You can actually run it both through simultaneously with the NS-2. Try it!

It also depends on how you want to use it.

1. Do you have noisy/hissy from having a lot of gain? Use in FX loop
2. Help against feedback: in front

There are other reasons, but these are the biggest ones.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 23, 2009)

With an NS-2, I'd consider putting the preamp (along with any OD/distortion pedals) in the pedal's loop.


----------



## 155 (Sep 23, 2009)

both run the x pattern and use the mute setting


----------



## TMM (Sep 23, 2009)

I personally run:

guitar --> OD --> NS2 --> amp

because that really helps to cut feedback.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 23, 2009)

It WILL NOT cut your input gain as it is a threshold not a baffle.

What amp do you have?

With my peavey 6505 I ran it in the loop and with the Mesa Recto I had it in front.

If you Jam in a small place and need to turn the amp up AND have active pickups, run it in th X pattern.


----------



## vigil785 (Sep 23, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> If you Jam in a small place and need to turn the amp up AND have active pickups, run it in th X pattern.


 
Can you explain what the X pattern is? I have a 6505+, boss ns-2, practice in a small space, and have active pickups.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 24, 2009)

I believe they are referring to running it in both (which I didn't know the NS-2 could do). Run guitar into the in, then the out into your amp input. Then put the pedal in the effects loop by using the send/return jacks on the pedal.


----------



## vigil785 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks! Thats what I was thinking, just wasnt sure.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 24, 2009)

I just run mine maxed I front of my 6505. We have a very similar basic setup actually.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 24, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I believe they are referring to running it in both (which I didn't know the NS-2 could do). Run guitar into the in, then the out into your amp input. Then put the pedal in the effects loop by using the send/return jacks on the pedal.


 
Um... sort of. I think I tried doing that and it didn't work as well. Maybe it was just me.

I read somewhere to do it like this:

Guitar -> NS-2 In
NS-2 Send -> Amp In
FX Loop Send -> NS-2 Return
NS-2 Out -> FX Loop Return.

So the signal actually crosses paths. 

It worked extremely well. It does suck some tone tho. I only did it like this because I was cranking it in a small room and I had loads of feedback. If you set it up like that you can run all the gain you want and it will be quiet as a mouse, not that you need to.


----------



## hutchman (Sep 24, 2009)

I found going through the fx loop sucks the tone. My mesa doesn't give much hiss so I'm good for that.


----------



## Sanzen (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for the info dudes! i will play around with it at practice and report back.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 25, 2009)

cool stuff guys, i'll try that X-setup next week. i love the NS2, complete bliss for everyones ears no matter how small the room I'm in.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Sep 26, 2009)

guys,using the x setup for the ns-2 how would i hook my X3L into that?
my usual set up is stef-7/8- ZW44-decimator-T2,in the loop X3L.
but as i have an ns-2 [back up never hurts] i would like to try the x set up but still keep the X3L in the T2s loop?


----------



## Bigbadstef (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm currently running a 10 pedal daisy chain with my Vox amp and I am having a great deal of hiss. Enough that I can't eliminate it with gain control. It is much worse when I use a distortion pedal. Any helpful ideas would be appreciated.

didn't have this hiss when running only 6 pedals


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 18, 2010)

1) Check for a faulty cable

@ OP: it heavily depends on what amp you are using, some react better than others with a gate in the loop, meaning is your loop serial or parallel ?


----------



## Bigbadstef (Sep 19, 2010)

didn't think of the cable. Am using pre made, molded cables. Perhaps I should solder my own to guarantee they are grounded properly. Thanks for the idea though. My amp is a Vox VT50


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 19, 2010)

Bigbadstef said:


> I'm currently running a 10 pedal daisy chain with my Vox amp and I am having a great deal of hiss. Enough that I can't eliminate it with gain control. It is much worse when I use a distortion pedal. Any helpful ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> didn't have this hiss when running only 6 pedals



Pedals, just like amps, are susceptible to noise issues. Some pedals, by design are noisy. Check each pedal individually to see which one might be the culprit. 

That being said, if you're running 10 pedals, with basic/cheaper cabling, and without isolated power sources, you have a recipe for tons of extra hum. 

Get a quality power supply with isolated jacks to run your pedals, then make some quality cables to connect it all. You should notice a huge drop in the hum, unless of course one of the offending pedals is super noisy.


----------



## Rook (Sep 19, 2010)

You put it in your signal chain depending on what you want it to do. If you're looking for that sharp cut between notes or chords, put it in front of the amp and jack it up - this works best with a compressor so it doesn't cut out your sustain.

If your amp gives lots of hiss and hum then it goes in the FX loop, this will cut ALL preamp noise, something that wouldn't go amiss with an amp like a 6505.

I can't see why there's any point in using it for both, if you have the pedal in the loop it'll silence everything when it kicks in anyway, you don't need extra help silencing the guitar...? Am I missing something? lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 19, 2010)

Fun111 said:


> I can't see why there's any point in using it for both, if you have the pedal in the loop it'll silence everything when it kicks in anyway, you don't need extra help silencing the guitar...? Am I missing something? lol.



It tends to function much more efficiently when it's doing both. It'll let you get away with setting the gate to a slightly lighter threshold and greater decay.


----------



## Rook (Sep 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It tends to function much more efficiently when it's doing both. It'll let you get away with setting the gate to a slightly lighter threshold and greater decay.



Well there you go.

I've not used a noise gate with my guitar rig in ages, might say I'm a bit out of the loop


----------

